# Clearest Screen Protector?



## drak1071 (Dec 21, 2011)

I know the topic of screen protectors has been discussed extensively before but after reading all of the posts I'm still curious as to what screen protector(s) you guys would recommend for total screen clarity?

I initially purchased the verizon anti-glare sp which lasted a whole 5 minutes on my phone before I ripped it off due to the terrible rainbow effect. I then purchased the ghost armor screen protector but am unhappy with it as the screen protector dents easily and it makes the screen look grainy when I look at it closely.

I just want a screen protector that won't dent and is perfectly clear. Things like orange peel, fingerprint noticeability, overall feel, or whether it covers the screen from edge to edge aren't significant to me.

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## RamAir02 (Nov 17, 2011)

I too am looking for the same. I can tell you that my Skinomi had crazy orange peel. It looked terrible so I took it off. Now I have a f'n scratch right in the middle of the screen, so its time to purchase a good screen protector.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

The verizon ones are so clear people can't tell I have one on. Downside? Fingerprints and smudges galore.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> The verizon ones are so clear people can't tell I have one on. Downside? Fingerprints and smudges galore.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Does it cover the whole screen(phone) or just like their other ones which only fits the screen ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## euphoriq (Dec 24, 2011)

http://www.boxwave.com/samsung-galaxy-nexus-screen-protectors/samsung-galaxy-nexus-cleartouch-crystal/bwpdd/fp-zppw/

Hands down the best.


----------



## Bblanski (Aug 12, 2011)

euphoriq said:


> http://www.boxwave.com/samsung-galaxy-nexus-screen-protectors/samsung-galaxy-nexus-cleartouch-crystal/bwpdd/fp-zppw/
> 
> Hands down the best.


Just ordered one of these to check out. Thx
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gnexguy (Dec 22, 2011)

My ghost armor is perfect

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## striker1553 (Jan 7, 2012)

I use the standard zagg screen protector. No issues whatsoever, can't scratch it, and you get like 4 of them per box for around 20 bucks. Go buy them at best buy or wherever


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Does it cover the whole screen(phone) or just like their other ones which only fits the screen ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Whole screen. Perfect cutouts for sensor and camera.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Whole screen. Perfect cutouts for sensor and camera.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I might try that. I have zagg but seems like I have that orange tint.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

euphoriq said:


> http://www.boxwave.com/samsung-galaxy-nexus-screen-protectors/samsung-galaxy-nexus-cleartouch-crystal/bwpdd/fp-zppw/
> 
> Hands down the best.


It looks good... But I'm wondering why they give you 3? Makes me think they don't last so long.

Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## euphoriq (Dec 24, 2011)

brkshr said:


> It looks good... But I'm wondering why they give you 3? Makes me think they don't last so long.
> 
> Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus


They don't they give you one. You can get a discount if you get a 3 pack. They're washable and reusable.


----------



## striker1553 (Jan 7, 2012)

I've never experienced an "orange tint" on my phone with Zagg on it. But, then again I had the screen protector put on even before I got to see the phone, so maybe I'm not seeing it because I don't notice it, regardless, everything looks crystal clear to me. Can't beat the price, or the availablity.


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

The only ones I've tried thus far are the Verizon "clear" (original) ones. No rainbow effect, no adverse effect on the screen colors, but it's only been a week and there's scratches galore and the smudging/finger oils are impossible to get rid of sometimes. Honestly, the VERY BEST DRY APPLY screen protectors that I've heard of (remember, dry apply only, none of that wet apply protection) are from a company in the UK. Getting them shipped to the U.S. costs a grip so it comes out to like 35 bucks for 3 screen protectors. The name slips my mind. I'm sure someone else will chime in about it. Had a weird name too. If I remember I'll post immediately.


----------



## bignasty407 (Jun 24, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/SGP-Google-Protector-Steinheil-Oleophobic/dp/B006FNPZME

this is by far the best thing that i have ever put on a screen for protection, not a single bubble when i installed it, goes on so easy. and you cant tell there is a protector on it. AT ALL!


----------



## huffers (Sep 27, 2011)

gnexguy said:


> My ghost armor is perfect
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1. My only complaint is it attracts fingerprints but most screen protectors I've used do that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AJB_83 (Jun 12, 2011)

XOskin

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

Found what I was referring to in the post I made 5 minutes ago. They're called Brando. Never used them myself, but everyone raves about them. Having them shipped from the UK is a different story.

http://shop.brando.c...p6679c18d8.html

Edit: "Worldwide flat shipping fee; $3.00" Not bad at all.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Still waiting on my Steinheil Flex to show up. First wet apply, will report.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## drak1071 (Dec 21, 2011)

Awesome! Appreciate all the input :]


----------



## Perk27 (Jun 11, 2011)

The only problem I have with the verizon protectors is they make anything with a white background look weird, kinda hazy and unclear.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Perk27 said:


> The only problem I have with the verizon protectors is they make anything with a white background look weird, kinda hazy and unclear.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Only with the matte ones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Lyxdeslic said:


> Found what I was referring to in the post I made 5 minutes ago. They're called Brando. Never used them myself, but everyone raves about them. Having them shipped from the UK is a different story.
> 
> http://shop.brando.c...p6679c18d8.html
> 
> Edit: "Worldwide flat shipping fee; $3.00" Not bad at all.


I would NOT buy that for my Galaxy Nexus for one simple reason alone. The advertisement for the screen protectors made for the Galaxy Nexus ... is a damn iPhone! Fail.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I use zagg, i don't see an orange tint so its all good



> Only with the matte ones.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Seriously, why the hell does verizon sell those stupid matte protectors, they look absolutely awful


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

deltaechoe said:


> I use zagg, i don't see an orange tint so its all good
> 
> Seriously, why the hell does verizon sell those stupid matte protectors, they look absolutely awful


Haha, orange peel doesn't refer to an orange tint. It means there's a wrinkly orange peel texture/look to it. Its true for all Zaggs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

I can personally speak to Steinheil SGP (Flex or Ultra Clear, used/use both) or Phantom Skinz (have used on past phones).

I implore you not to buy the Verizon ones, the optics aren't good on them. Not even the clear ones. It causes further color banding and affects the full richness of colors. (Unless you're not as picky as me, in which case they might work fine...)


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

As far as cases go...I got this:
http://www.boxwave.c...bwpdd/ppw-zppw/

on Amazon for $1.95
http://www.amazon.co...duct/B006HANMZC


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

After burning through 3 of the downright horrible screen protectors I bought from verizon for the low cost of my left arm. I asked around and the general consensus was XOskins http://xoskins.com/cell-phone-skin-protectors/samsung-skin-protectors/samsung-galaxy-nexus-screen-protector I went ahead and order one for my nexus and Galaxy Tab10.1 based on some really good reviews and a disastrous experience with the Zagg shield on my tab


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

I got the Steinheil Flex (wet application) protectors. I had used them in the past with good results, same goes for this. Very clear, ZERO bubbles or dust particles. It's hazy for the first 8-24 hours (depends how thoroughly you squeegee the bubbles out when applying) but after that it's amazing. Resists fingerprints, feels good to the touch, clear, and covers the WHOLE screen. There is a cutout for the front-facing camera too. I highly recommend trying them out!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sting5566 (Jun 7, 2011)

Xerrus said:


> I got the Steinheil Flex (wet application) protectors. I had used them in the past with good results, same goes for this. Very clear, ZERO bubbles or dust particles. It's hazy for the first 8-24 hours (depends how thoroughly you squeegee the bubbles out when applying) but after that it's amazing. Resists fingerprints, feels good to the touch, clear, and covers the WHOLE screen. There is a cutout for the front-facing camera too. I highly recommend trying them out!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I bought the same one, I do agree with everything but the fingerprints, but then again like stated before they ALL get fingerprints.


----------



## ddgarcia05 (Jul 16, 2011)

I've got the SGP Flex which covers the entry screen but has that zagg look (orange peel) to it. Not as bad of an orange peel look and feels smooth. Althought, it's a PITA to get oils off.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Currently using the crappy Verizon ones while i get a replacement Zagg not sure if im going to put it on might try a different one. My zagg want bad just didn't do the screen justice.

EDIT: I have to say that the whole you scratch it we will replace it is a nice thing from zagg.


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

I had a zagg on my fascinate, and liked it, but if you're like me and have a bad memory (i forgot to send back my wrecked protector) I'd recommend against it. If you don't get the bad one back in time they charge you for the replacement AND take your warranty away. 
Chalk that up to learning the hard way

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## madtomatoes (Jan 11, 2012)

I've had a Zagg on my Nexus since day 1 and a Zagg on my Incredible since day 1. Never had a complaint. If it ever gets scratched up or starts to peel a little bit i just get a new one shipped out to me from them for free.


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

I've always used a zagg on my phone and tablets. And the rest of my family does too. They r clear and I've never had and issue with them. They have always stayed clear(except on my Droid 2 but that's a different story) I recommend zagg. They don't scratch and provide great protection

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mustbepbs (Nov 19, 2011)

Skinomi Techskin hands down. Best purchase I ever made. Super clear, very smooth, can't even tell it's on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

euphoriq said:


> They don't they give you one. You can get a discount if you get a 3 pack. They're washable and reusable.


Ahh... Misread, thanks!


----------

